# NEW BOAT!!! BLAZER BAY 2400 and fishing report



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Well I'm happy to announce that we picked up our new feature boat Friday and got the engine broken in today. It's a 2014 Blazer Bay 2400 equipped with a 300hp Yamaha 4stroke, 112# Ipilot, and Humminbird 1199HD graph. We had this one custom made for guide fishing with the console up front there is nothing but open fishable space in the back. The seating is portable so we can adjust it according to the size of your party. We will also be offering party boat style trips from time to time to give you all a very affordable chance to get out and fish and meet fellow anglers. Come on out and help us break this bad boy in! 903 286 4872

We are still fishing the south end of the lake. The fish aren't just everywhere like they were a month ago but we a still catching solid limits on most occasions. Yesterday we found the mother load with Curtis and his son Chase.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

That is a Fish'in Machine! That is a football field fishing deck! Perfect for guiding! You'll love that 4-stroke! Can't wait for some more pics of the different seating options. Congrats Guys! Keep live'in the dream! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Where's Michael in the pics? Y'all making him do all the work while y'all play with the new toys? lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't recognize him in the pic. My bad! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice looking rig. Slime it up good!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Sweet rig !!!!


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks Guys, Its gunna look good this summer with live bait rods skirted all the way around waiting on the stripers to show up. Room for the whole family


----------



## the waterman (May 26, 2005)

My boys cant wait for spring break to get here and head out with you!!


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*New Boat*

Hey Guys,

You forgot to mention with the new boat that if the fish aren't biting,
you can also go bowling. :spineyes: What a deal for Lake Livingston.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

beautiful rig---but how's the ride gonna be up front in those Livingston swells----and do you forsee any trim problems? Will look for you on the lake--good luck...


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The last time I saw that much open deck it had aircraft arresting wires across it.
Good luck with your venture.


----------



## ChrisH2 (May 22, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

We look forward to putting those kids on fish! It doesn't beat you up on the front as much as you might think. I thought it looked really funny and unconventional the first time I saw one set up like that until I rode in it. They make them custom for a lot of the Lake Texoma guides and their lake gets just as rough as Livingston. It plains and rides well, that back platform acts like a 2 foot jack plate. Also, I've never had a boat with trim tabs but now I see why people are so high on them. I like the bowling idea as well, the side walls will make great gutter guards lol


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

cool--if it can handle Texoma you should be OK...


----------



## Kenner Ben (Apr 23, 2013)

That is one awesome ride! I believe my boat could sit on the deck behind your console with room to spare. I look forward to many successful fishing reports.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Laid out a lot like the old Falcon Grande guide boats. They are some fishing machines.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Unique looking boat but very practical. One major drawback; the potlickers can spot that one three miles away!!


----------



## Cam1127 (Jan 4, 2013)

What is the purpose of having the console in the front of the boat? Does this throw off weight distribution (Gas tank in console)?


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

The console is in the front for added open fishing space on the floor of the boat. Its really set up for vertical jigging, live bait fishing, and catfishing. There is no problem with weight distribution because the fuel tank is in its regular centered position underneath the floor. I had it set up this way because I thought it would be allow me to center myself between clients without the console splitting us all up. It allows me to position my bait tank in the center and work with everyone on all four corners of the boat. It works well for what we do. One other cool feature that I have never used before is electric shifting and a blue tooth throttle, so there are no shifting or throttle cables that get stiff and break.


----------



## Cam1127 (Jan 4, 2013)

Lake Livingston Adventures said:


> The console is in the front for added open fishing space on the floor of the boat. Its really set up for vertical jigging, live bait fishing, and catfishing. There is no problem with weight distribution because the fuel tank is in its regular centered position underneath the floor. I had it set up this way because I thought it would be allow me to center myself between clients without the console splitting us all up. It allows me to position my bait tank in the center and work with everyone on all four corners of the boat. It works well for what we do. One other cool feature that I have never used before is electric shifting and a blue tooth throttle, so there are no shifting or throttle cables that get stiff and break.


Kinda neat. I would throw an air matress in there with all that space and take a nap on long trips ha


----------

